# [Russian NR] 2x2 2.23 average - Oblaukhov Alexey



## NSKuber (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm not worse than Cameron!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 20, 2013)

The french people are hilarious.

Times: 2.21, 2.47, (1.78), 2.00, (2.83) = 2.23


----------

